# How to use a knitleader?



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

I just a old knitleader, but i don't know anything about it. 
Please share for me any information .
Thanks for helping!


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

Go to this website [imghttp://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php[/img then scroll down and you will see where it says knit leaders on the right side of the page. You will need to find out which one you have, in order to download the correct manual.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Studio Knitter. Entity in our forum gave it for me . I hope to have another video about knitleader.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Deadlock, here's a video that would give you some idea on how to use it but please look at the manual I've sent to you. It has better instruction.






You must do a swatch first.

_(Video ở trên có chỉ dẫn sơ sơ cách dùng bộ phận knitleader. Nhưng em nên xem trong quyển sách chỉ dẫn cách mắc nó lên. Không có khó làm đâu, nhưng phải đan một miếng mẫu trước rồi mới dùng được.)_


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, Entity. I am reading e- book that you share for me. There are many problems that i have to ask you by email . Thank you so much.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Entity, I totally agree with you. The video gives a rough idea of how the knitleader works, but the manual is much better. The video seems to start in the middle, rather than explain in order.

One of the best help books I have found is Knit Leader Knit Knack Guide for Beginners

This is a free download at http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php

Yes, it is cartoony and from the 1960's, but it explains thoroughly and simply. Ignore the part about the knitting machine, which is very old (a pushbutton machine). The knitleader works the same on all brother standard gauge machines. (And only the tripper is used differently when using the bulky machine and the special gauge strips.)

It does not stop at just telling how to use the knitleader, it goes on to show how to knit a sweater with increases and decreases step by step! It shows how to bind off. Can you tell I love this book! 
Rita


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

If anyone is on the lookout for a knitleader - Newton's will ship anywhere in US for less than $100. That is the total cost.


----------

